# Karib szigetek



## Spanky (2006 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 5)

Ragondolni is gyonyoruseges ilyen kellemes meleg lubickolos helyre most hogy kinezek es esik a ho.


----------



## bubu (2006 Április 22)

Szepek a kepek Spanky, jo lett volna ott lenni nekunk is


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Április 29)

bubu írta:


> Szepek a kepek Spanky, jo lett volna ott lenni nekunk is


 
Csak gyönyörködöm, és sóhajtozom... ez az a hely, ahova én soha nem jutok el... (hacsak nem nyerek a lottón), mert tudjátok, a remény hal meg utoljára...


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 30)

Gyonyoru helyen pihentel Kedves Spanky.
Koszonet a latvanyos kepekert. Nagyon szep felvetelek.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Április 30)

Bozse írta:


> Gyonyoru helyen pihentel Kedves Spanky.
> Koszonet a latvanyos kepekert. Nagyon szep felvetelek.


 
En koszonom, hogy megneztetek


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 30)

:shock:Hát ez igazán gyönyörű.Biztosan jól érezted magad.Még mindig csak ámulok.Köszönöm,hogy láthattam eme csodás képeket.Szióka.


----------



## andika (2006 Április 30)

Hát egy hetet én is elsétálgattam volna arra még a meleget is vállaltam volna.
Jó neked és köszike.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Május 1)

Ket csodalatos hetet toltottunk el a szigeteken.
Egy hetet ezen a vitorlason ami itt lathato.
Majd egy hetet Bequia szigeten.

A vitorlasal meglatogattuk Mustique, Canouan, Mayreau, Union, Tobago Key szigeteket. (a terkepen lathatok)

Mondanom sem kell, hogy fantasztikus elmeny volt.
A Karib tenger a kedvenc kornyekem a vilagon es a multban mar tobbszor megfordultunk kulonbozo szigeteken. 
Ezeken a szigeteken most jartunk eloszor de remelem nem utoljara. 
A benszulotek baratsagos es kedves viselkedese ami a legjobban lenyugozott. 

Elmenyek;
#2;
A felesegemel igazolt konyubuvarok vagyunk es volt alkalmunk egy merulesre. 
40 lab melyen, egy orat voltunk a vizalatt es egy kisebb Angol csatahajo maradvanyait neztuk meg, ami a huszadik szazad elejen sulyedt el. 
A csodalatos halvilag amit ott lattunk, leirhatatlan elmeny volt. 

#1;
De a legnagyobb elmenyem az volt, hogy bejott az a kivansagom, hogy Marcius 21-et egy vitorlason a Karib tengeren toltsem. 
Az nap toltottem be az 50-ik evemet. 

Az hogy ezt eltudtam erni, nagy fokig koszonheto draga szuleimnek, hogy volt merszuk 1969-ben belevagni a bizonytalanba, ket gyerekell a nyakukban. 
Nem semmi. :656:


----------



## Spanky (2006 Május 1)

A Kapitanyunk felesege megtudta, hogy szulinapunk lessz es meglepetesnek sutott nekunk egy tortat a vitorlas konyhajan. 
Itt a kepen en es a haverom felesege, akivel egynap unnepeltuk a szulinapunkat.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 2)

British Virgin Islands,
Vitorlasal,
Februar, 2008


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 4)

*Ez valami csodálatos!!!!*

*Spanky! Még az életerőm is visszajött tőle! *

*****
*Hogyan szoktad megszervezni az ilyen utakat? Mindig is lenyűgöztek ezek a helyek! De végül is fogalmam sincs, hogy hogyan lehet ilyen utakat megszervezni, vagy hova érdemes elmenni. *


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 4)

Santane írta:


> *Ez valami csodálatos!!!!*
> 
> *Spanky! Még az életerőm is visszajött tőle! *
> 
> ...


 
Eleg egyszeru az utat megszervezni.
Sokan utazasi irodaban rendezik. Reszemrol mindent az internet-en inteztem.
A vitorlas berlest itt lehet intezni;
http://www.footloosecharters.com/

vagy itt;
http://www.moorings.com/

A repulojegyeket is a net-en egyszeru elintezni.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 4)

Spanky,

Csak egy szemelyes kerdes (es bocsi, ha veletlenul felrevezeti a fonalat). 

A Karib tengeren rengeteg sziget/allam letezik, es Te ugy tunik, sokkal tobbet (es melyebben) tudsz roluk, mint amit egy tisztesseges ember megerdemelne az eletben... Szoval, komolyra forditva a szot: melyik lenne szerinted a legalkalmasabb az attelepedesre Kanadabol? Gondolok itt a) _real estate_ arakra, b) kulfoldi ingatlantulajdoni jogokra (_i.e. non-resident, or if only resident then how easy is it to get a PR status, etc._), c) adozasra, es d) _shipping costs and customs/duties_.

Felreertes ne essek, nekem meg a repjegyre sincs pizzem egyelore, de hosszutavon erdekelne, es szeretnem kihasznalni a helyismereted.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 4)

Hahalman írta:


> Spanky,
> 
> Csak egy szemelyes kerdes (es bocsi, ha veletlenul felrevezeti a fonalat).
> 
> ...


 
Hahalman,
eppen indulok melozni, majd este melo utan megprobalok valaszolni a kerdesedre. 

udv


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 4)

Spanky írta:


> Hahalman,
> eppen indulok melozni, majd este melo utan megprobalok valaszolni a kerdesedre.


Szuper! Nem surgos, ugyhogy ne okozz magadnak problemat - meg van vagy 20 evem mielott aktualis lenne a dolog...


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 5)

Hahalman írta:


> Szuper! Nem surgos, ugyhogy ne okozz magadnak problemat - meg van vagy 20 evem mielott aktualis lenne a dolog...


 
Altalaban a Karib "szigetekre" nem valami egyszeru "bevandorolni".
Munka engedelyt csak ugy kapsz ha mondjuk a vendeglato iparban vagy szakember (fo szakacs, cukrasz, resort manager) es egy kulfoldi tulajdonban levo resort alkalmaz es elintezi Neked a munkavalalasi vizumot. 
Vagy ha orvos vagy nurse vagy.
Ezeken a szigeteken a vendeglato iparon kivul nemsok mas ipar van. 
A British Virgin island-on (BVI's) 8% a jovedelmi ado. Ez igencsak alacsony, de termeszetesen semmi fele "szocialis halo" nem letezik. Ha nincs biztositasod akkor fizetheted zsebbol az orvos, korhazat, stb.
Welfare, munkanelkuli segely, nuku. 
Ez altalaban jelemzo az osszes Karib szigetekre.
Ingatlan arak magasak (kb olyanok mint Vancouver). De ez megint attol fug melyik szigeten vagy. A Grenadines az valamivel olcsobb. 

A Supermarket-i arak kb anyi mint itt Kanadaban. Csak a hal volt olcsobb.

"Megolni" magad nagyon olcso. Egy doboz cigi $1.65 es egy liter Mount Gay Barbados rum 9 US dollar. Ugyan az a rum itt Vancouverben (kisebb 750 ml.) 24 dollar. 
A legjobb ugy oda koltozni, ha eppen olyan szakmad van amit az interneten tudsz elvegezni es kanadai bankba utaljak at a fizetesedet es igy nemkell semmi fele bavandorlasi engedelyt kerni, hanem egyszeruen ott tartozkodsz mint turista.
Vagy ha mar anyi penzed van, hogy munkanelkul is boldogulsz. 
Avval egyutt nem hiszem, hogy kibirnal egy egesz evet ott elni. A beach nameg a tengerparti barokon kivul nemsok mas "kulturalis" lehetoseg van. 
Arra jo, hogy 4 teli honapot ott lehuzni de utana "sziget lazad" lessz. 

Szerintem ha tropusi eghajlaton szeretnel elni hosszabb ideig inkabb javaslom Mexicoban a Yucatan felszigetet. (Cancun kornyeke) 
Az eg vilagon minden kaphato es sokkal olcsobb mint a szigetek vagy eppen itt Kanadaban, na es az is a Karib tenger partjan van. 
Ha hosszabb idore akarsz menni, akkor oda autoval is letudsz docogni es akkor van kocsid is ha eppen elakarsz menni valahova. 
Az egeszsegugyi szolgaltatas elso osztalyu na meg minden mas fajta szolgaltatas fenyevekel elobre van a szigetektol.
Arrol nem is beszelek, hogy az ott elo emberek sokkal szorgalmasabbak. 

Eleg olcson lehet berelni nagyon szep condo-kat hosszabb idore. 
Vehetsz is condot de reszemrol nem jo otletnek tartom, mert Mexico-ban ha kulfoldi allampolgar vagy akkor a tengerpartol 6 kilometeren belul csak ugy vehetsz ingatlant ha a "title-t" a Bank of Mexico tartja a "kezeben".
Tehat (szerintem) biztonsagosabb ha inkabb csak berelsz egyett.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 6)

Szia Spanky,

Eloszor is nagyon koszonom a gyors valaszt!



Spanky írta:


> Munka engedelyt csak ugy kapsz ha mondjuk a vendeglato iparban vagy szakember (fo szakacs, cukrasz, resort manager) es egy kulfoldi tulajdonban levo resort alkalmaz es elintezi Neked a munkavalalasi vizumot.


Megertem, de ez az oldala nem izgatott annyira, mert en inkabb nyugdijas eveimre terveztem a dolgot, azokat meg - ha egyaltalan megelem  - nem igazan munkaval akarom tolteni...



Spanky írta:


> Ingatlan arak magasak (kb olyanok mint Vancouver). De ez megint attol fug melyik szigeten vagy. A Grenadines az valamivel olcsobb.


Ez nagyon fontos info, koszonom! 



Spanky írta:


> Avval egyutt nem hiszem, hogy kibirnal egy egesz evet ott elni. A beach nameg a tengerparti barokon kivul nemsok mas "kulturalis" lehetoseg van. Arra jo, hogy 4 teli honapot ott lehuzni de utana "sziget lazad" lessz.


Ebben lehet hogy igazad van, de en akkora szerelemben vagyok a palmafas feher tengerparttal, hogy az mar langol; a szerelem meg, mint tudod, vak es suket... Nu meg, a kulturam en mar hosszu ideje a neten/konyvon/lemezen keresztul (azaz konzervban ) szerzem be magamnak, es mar nagyon jol esne egy adag 'dzsungel/korallzatony/konnyubuvar' kultura is...



Spanky írta:


> Szerintem ha tropusi eghajlaton szeretnel elni hosszabb ideig inkabb javaslom Mexicoban a Yucatan felszigetet. (Cancun kornyeke)


Igen, ez nagyon vonz, mert arrafele lattam CAD$100,000 korul ujonnan epult kisvillakat (cirka 1400 sq. ft.) kozvetlenul a tengerparton fekvo apro (kabe 1/4-1/5 acre) telekkel, es a tulajdoni jog is megoldhato (pld. cegalapitas, de az is amit Te emlitettel). Az egyetlen gondom, hogy az utobbi idoben azt olvastam, ezeken a teruleteken nagyon elszaporodtak a bandahaboruk es a turistakat celzo emberrablasok ill. kirablasok, ahhoz meg tul kanadainak erzem magam hogy az ilyesmihez megint hozza tudjak szokni... De lehet, hogy teruletileg tevedek ebben. Ettol fuggetlenul valahogy nincs tul sok bizalmam Mexico politikai stabilitasaban...

Mindesetre megegyszer koszonok mindent!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 7)

> Az egyetlen gondom, hogy az utobbi idoben azt olvastam, ezeken a teruleteken nagyon elszaporodtak a bandahaboruk es a turistakat celzo emberrablasok ill. kirablasok, ahhoz meg tul kanadainak erzem magam hogy az ilyesmihez megint hozza tudjak szokni...:wink: De lehet, hogy teruletileg tevedek ebben. Ettol fuggetlenul valahogy nincs tul sok bizalmam Mexico politikai stabilitasaban...


 
Tavaj ketszer voltam Mexicoban. (Cancun es kornyeken. Playa del Carmen, Cozumel, stb.) 
A kozbiztonsag nagyon jo. Feltunoen vigyaznak a turistakra. 
Koldulas sehol. Allitolag tiltva van, de ebben nem vagyok biztos.
Emberrablas meg ilyesmi inkabb lent Del Amerikaban fordul elo.
Szerintem Mexico politikailag stabilab mint a Karib szigetek. Nem mondom, hogy ott nincs korrupcio, de szerintem a Karib szigeti politikusokhoz kepest ipari tanulok.


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 8)

Spanky írta:


> Eleg egyszeru az utat megszervezni.
> Sokan utazasi irodaban rendezik. Reszemrol mindent az internet-en inteztem.
> A vitorlas berlest itt lehet intezni;
> http://www.footloosecharters.com/
> ...


 
Akkor duplán gratulálok, mert mint követni tudtam, valami szuperul megszerveztél mindent!
Köszönöm a linkeket!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 8)

Santane írta:


> Akkor duplán gratulálok, mert mint követni tudtam, valami szuperul megszerveztél mindent!
> Köszönöm a linkeket!


 
Koszi,
kedves vagy.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

Spanky írta:


> Tavaj ketszer voltam Mexicoban. (Cancun es kornyeken. Playa del Carmen, Cozumel, stb.)


Csak apropobol irom: olyasmire gondoltam, mint amirol pld. az alabbi cikk is beszel (ma reggel talaltam):

*Mexico police seize guns, grenades in Cancun resort *
Mon Mar 10, 6:51 PM ET 

CANCUN, Mexico (Reuters) - Mexican police hunting drug gangs seized a cache of automatic weapons and grenade launchers at a luxury flat in the Caribbean resort of Cancun on Monday, near hotels full of foreign tourists. 

Tipped off by an informant, police found 22 guns, some with laser sights, 14 grenades and some 500 rounds of ammunition in the apartment at an exclusive beachside golf course development on Cancun's hotel strip, a spokesman said.

"We can tell by the number of weapons that this was not just some private gun collector," said police spokesman Javier Ortiz. "These belonged to an important group of drug traffickers."

Police also found police hats at the apartment and car stickers with official police insignia.

*Tourist destinations like Cancun, and Acapulco on the Pacific coast, are famous for attracting planeloads of spring breakers but have been sucked into turf wars between Mexico's violent drug gangs over the past year.*

*President Felipe Calderon has deployed thousands of soldiers and federal police to hotspots across Mexico, where cartel violence has killed more than 300 people this year and left more than 2,500 dead in 2007.*

Cancun, best known for its mass of towering hotels crammed along a narrow strip of white beaches, has experienced shooting between drug hitmen and police in recent months.

The city is Gulf Cartel territory, although police did not immediately link the organization to Monday's arms haul.

The find came after the army confiscated more than 90 weapons -- one of the largest arsenals ever found in Mexico -- in the northern border town of Tijuana on Friday.

Separately, the army found over a ton of marijuana on Monday buried at a ranch in the northern state of Sonora, which is controlled by the rival Sinaloa cartel.

(Reporting by Jose Cortazar in Cancun and Mica Rosenberg in Mexico City; Editing by Catherine Bremer and Philip Barbara)


----------



## bubu (2008 Március 12)

Keves Hahalman! Hat ami azt illeti, Toronto sem marad el a lovoldozestol es a Drog
gengeg osszecsapasaitol.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 12)

> csak apropobol irom: olyasmire gondoltam, mint amirol pld. az alabbi cikk is beszel (ma reggel talaltam):


 
Ja hat ilyesmi ott is elofordul. 
Cancun egy "world class" resort varos, tehat vonzo a simliknek is.
De hidd el, hogy az ilyesmit a sajto sokal jobban felfuj mint amit megerdemel a story.
Velemenyem szerint biztonsagosabb varos mint Toronto vagy eppen Budapest. 

Avval egyutt reszemrol ha majd hosszabb idot fogok ott tolteni akkor nem Cancun-ban fogom rontani a levegot, hanem inkabb Cancun-tol nem messze levo kisebb varosokban mint peldaul Playa del Carmen, Tulum, vagy Cozumel szigeten.


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 12)

bubu írta:


> Keves Hahalman! Hat ami azt illeti, Toronto sem marad el a lovoldozestol es a Drog
> gengeg osszecsapasaitol.


 
Sőt... Írország egyes területei se...
Sajnos ez már a világon majdnem mindenhol fellelhető


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 12)

Spanky!
Egy pár fotót nem raknál még fel az útjaidról?
Vagy nincs valahol pl. megtekinthető fotótárad?
Engem mindig olyan jól feldobnak! Szeritnem más is szívesen megnézegetné őket.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 13)

Santane írta:


> Spanky!
> Egy pár fotót nem raknál még fel az útjaidról?
> Vagy nincs valahol pl. megtekinthető fotótárad?
> Engem mindig olyan jól feldobnak! Szeritnem más is szívesen megnézegetné őket.


 

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6166&pp=10&page=3

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t9988-p-mexico-es-kornyeke.html


http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7022&pp=10&page=3


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 13)

Hogy en minden uj kep utan mennyivel jobban utalom a Spanky-t...


----------



## bubu (2008 Március 13)

Hahalman írta:


> Hogy en minden uj kep utan mennyivel jobban utalom a Spanky-t...


 
Kedves Hahalman! Nem en ! Sot, "Buszke vagyok ra"


----------



## Santane (2008 Március 13)

Spanky írta:


> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6166&pp=10&page=3
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t9988-p-mexico-es-kornyeke.html
> 
> ...


 
*KÖSZÖNÖM!




*


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 13)

bubu írta:


> Kedves Hahalman! Nem en ! Sot, "Buszke vagyok ra"


'Szegyeld' magad hogy milyen sikeres kolykot neveltel miutan 'elarultad' a hazadat...

kiss


----------



## bubu (2008 Március 14)

Hahalman írta:


> 'Szegyeld' magad hogy milyen sikeres kolykot neveltel miutan 'elarultad' a hazadat...
> 
> 
> kiss


  Szerencsemre!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 15)

Old San Juan,
Puerto Rico

Gallery Inn (hotel)


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 15)

Old San Juan,


----------



## jencik (2013 Február 22)

Nagyon szép Spanky!


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Köszönöm a megosztott élményeket. Egyszer szeretnék eljutni Én is.


----------

